
Another winner from Waze acquisition: Israeli charity Tmura - shiraabel
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/06/12/another-winner-from-googles-waze-acquisition-israeli-charity-tmura/
======
JBurg
I would love to see more coverage of Tmura and how they are creating a
perpetual ecosystem of pay it forward charity.

